# Rate the song above you



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thought this might be interesting. Basically a user posts a song and the person below rates it on a scale of 1 to 10. Might be able to see some of the different music tastes going on around here.

First contribution-


----------



## ilikes2shred (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^ 7.5 ^^^^

YouTube - Nevermore-A Future Uncertain

Edit: why is it a link?


----------



## Harris (Mar 6, 2009)

^ over 9,000^


----------



## Brendan G (Mar 6, 2009)

^ 8


----------



## yellowv (Mar 6, 2009)

^9^
Dying Fetus is awesome.


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Harris said:


> ^ over 9,000^



10/10



wow never heard septic flesh before.
they sound awesome


----------



## ilikes2shred (Mar 6, 2009)

^10/10


----------



## ballr4lyf (Mar 6, 2009)

ilikes2shred said:


> ^10/10




9/10 for hilarity's sake, otherwise I can't really stand Alexi's vocals. He sounds kinda nasal. YMMV.


----------



## Gregk (Mar 6, 2009)

ballr4lyf said:


> 9/10 for hilarity's sake, otherwise I can't really stand Alexi's vocals. He sounds kinda nasal. YMMV.




^8^



I  Suffocation.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 6, 2009)

Gregk said:


> ^8^
> 
> 
> 
> I  Suffocation.




7/10


----------



## AgileLefty (Mar 6, 2009)

Elysian said:


> 7/10





8/10 good stuff!! never heard of those guys, thanks for that vid


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 7, 2009)

RATE THIS


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 7, 2009)

Elysian said:


> 7/10




7/10

Lykathea Aflame



the part starting at 1:03-5 is fucking insane!


----------



## TimSE (Mar 7, 2009)

^5^

meh didnt dig it too much

time for a spanner in the works


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 7, 2009)

TimSE said:


> ^5^
> 
> meh didnt dig it too much
> 
> time for a spanner in the works




&#8734; out of 10 

thats probably one of my fav dev songs


----------



## Doomcreeper (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr. S said:


>




8/10


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2009)

Doomcreeper said:


> 8/10




4/10, definately not my thing



Mixing things up


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 7, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> 4/10, definately not my thing
> 
> 
> 
> Mixing things up




Scatman is awesome. 9/10


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 7, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> Scatman is awesome. 9/10




100/10

no, I did not make a mistake


----------



## Xaios (Mar 7, 2009)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> 100/10
> 
> no, I did not make a mistake




7/10

Sounded cool, but not really something that stuck with me.



Audio quality on this one is shit, but you get the idea.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 7, 2009)

Xaios said:


> 7/10
> 
> Sounded cool, but not really something that stuck with me.
> 
> ...




7/10 

that was pretty cool.


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 7, 2009)

ugmung said:


> 7/10
> 
> that was pretty cool.



3/10 not my thing really



(long but awesome )


----------



## reptillion (Mar 7, 2009)

Mr. S said:


> 3/10 not my thing really
> 
> 
> 
> (long but awesome )




I could only get the live version, since that vid isnt for the U.S. or something , but 7.5 out of 10 from what i saw.


----------



## Labrie (Mar 7, 2009)

reptillion said:


> I could only get the live version, since that vid isnt for the U.S. or something , but 7.5 out of 10 from what i saw.




 8/10 just because it's Rick James, bitch.


The last 4 minutes or so of this song is one of the most epic things I've ever heard 

...but for some reason it won't show up embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kd6dG4nnJFg


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 7, 2009)

^ 7/10 It was alright, it took awhile to get into it though and didn't quite hold my interest.



I'm surprised nobody's posted this yet 

FIRESOUUUULLL!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Mar 8, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> ^ 7/10 It was alright, it took awhile to get into it though and didn't quite hold my interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




7/10.. not bad, a lot of the riffs are pretty cool. The vocals are a little over the top for me 
Mine refuses to be embedded as well 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvKO...L&feature=PlayList&p=5A9C50B207ADC1E0&index=7


----------



## Joel (Mar 8, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


>




HAHA 
that was sooo stupid, but its amused me so 10/10


----------



## liamh (Mar 8, 2009)

Jizz my pants gets 11..


----------



## Makelele (Mar 8, 2009)

10/10 - awesome song from an awesome album by an awesome band.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Mar 8, 2009)

^^ 6/10 Not a bad song, i thought it was going to be doom metal by the intro, but then it got a bit too happy sounding. 


YouTube - Exhorder - Into the Void (Stereo!)


----------



## Groff (Mar 8, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> YouTube - Exhorder - Into the Void (Stereo!)



8/10 Great cover! Although the extrememly BRIGHT guitars kinda turn me off. But that's just being nitpicky.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 8, 2009)

I like it, the guitars sound damn good.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I like it, the guitars sound damn good.
> 
> 
> 
> Marillion - Script for a Jester's Tear.


----------



## sami (Mar 9, 2009)

Groff said:


> 8/10 Great cover! Although the extrememly BRIGHT guitars kinda turn me off. But that's just being nitpicky.




LOVE that guitar tone 

Here's my contribution: Aeon of Horus - "3C321"


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ 7/10 it is good but not something id buy


----------



## Elysian (Mar 9, 2009)

8/10, the lego video is awesome 



i find the lyrics absurdly funny

I've had one desire since I was born
To see my body ripped and torn
To see my flesh devoured before my eyes
I'm here for you I volunteer as a human sacrifice

[CHORUS]
Carve me up, slice me apart
Suck my guts, lick my heart
Chop me up I like to be hurt
Drink my marrow and blood for dessert
EATEN... My one desire, my only wish is to be--
EATEN... The longer I live the more I'm dying to feel the pain
EATEN... I would do anything to be--
EATEN... My one desire, my only wish is to be--
EATEN...

I finally found you, my personal slaughter
As an appetizer, I let you taste my daughter
Call me sick but this is what I need
My only purpose here is for you to feed

Desecrate me
Tear me limb from limb
Eviscerate me
Chew me to death


----------



## abysmalrites (Mar 9, 2009)

8/10. awesome old school sound.


----------



## sami (Mar 9, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> ^^ 7/10 it is good but not something id buy




9/10 good stuff!!


----------



## Crometeef (Mar 9, 2009)

abysmalrites said:


> 8/10. awesome old school sound.




6/10. kinda slow for my tastes, was expecting some fast thrashy double bass from cuz of tom yeung. i dunno if that was him in that song tho


----------



## Daoloth (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSYNhfkNGco


----------



## cddragon (Mar 14, 2009)

^ 8/10 I've heard them for the first time here, but it's quite nice


----------



## god9 (Mar 14, 2009)

9.5/10 Always loved Loomis' work but never got into Nevermore because of Warrel Dane's terrible voice

YouTube - Decapitated - Names


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 14, 2009)

To Loomis- 7. It was pretty cool but I got bored about halfway through.


----------



## failshredder (Mar 14, 2009)

To the punk/hardcore -- 2/10. It's better than free jazz, I guess.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 14, 2009)

failshredder said:


> To the punk/hardcore -- 2/10. It's better than free jazz, I guess.




1/10... what was that? 


Opeth - Demon of the Fall:


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> 1/10... what was that?
> 
> 
> Opeth - Demon of the Fall:




^ 8. Great song.

Terrorfakt - Headcase


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 14, 2009)

^Terrorfakt - Headcase
2/10
sorry but not my cup of tea at all...

tim minchin - rock n roll nerd


----------



## MikeH (Mar 14, 2009)

^9/10


----------



## EliNoPants (Mar 14, 2009)

^ 6/10 not really my bag, but it's not awful or anything

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipERbKaFFAk

i tried like 4 times to make this show up, but it's not working, i dunno why not


----------



## Makelele (Mar 15, 2009)

8/10

Great song

Now for something completely different (and Finnish!):


----------



## liamh (Mar 15, 2009)

^5, not my thing, and I'm not keen on the singers voice.


----------



## sami (Mar 15, 2009)

not my thing, but I give it a 7/10 for that style.

Here's a band that my lead guitarist introduced me to. I'm not liking them so much but some people here may like it. It's pretty good and there's a lot of different styles in each song.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 15, 2009)

^8/10 Not bad


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 15, 2009)

^^^ a little heavier than i normally like and way too much hardcore dancing 5/10


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2009)

5/10 - Not much going on in terms of variety but it worked well for what it did


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Mar 15, 2009)

9/10

I've never heard of this band before, but they make my ears happy . The whole song pretty much flat out rules, good call.


----------



## MFB (Mar 15, 2009)

8/10 - The Indie side of me prefers it and the metal side of me hates the indie side of me for liking it


----------



## Panterica (Mar 15, 2009)

8, it's pretty killer


----------



## Anthony (Mar 16, 2009)

7/10, sick video


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Mar 16, 2009)

6/10....i thought it was alright

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PVM-THHNCE

too bad this the only video


----------



## Harris (Mar 16, 2009)

cosmicamnesia said:


> 6/10....i thought it was alright
> 
> 
> 
> too bad this the only video




10/10

Kevin pre-neckbeard


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2009)

8.5/10

Who cares if its the only video! Its nuts!

Nile - 8.5/10

A classic :


----------



## B Lopez (Mar 16, 2009)

5, not really my thing


yes this is a whole song off of his album


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 16, 2009)

^ wow. i thought that was going to bore me, but it was very good indeed. 8.5 
periphery - the fast ones


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 16, 2009)

^^ 8/10 ^^


----------



## sami (Mar 16, 2009)

^not bad! 8/10 since I don't know their stuff. I could get into them.



cosmicamnesia said:


> 6/10....i thought it was alright
> 
> 
> 
> too bad this the only video




dude, that was fucking awesome! 10/10


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Mar 16, 2009)

sami said:


> ^not bad! 8/10 since I don't know their stuff. I could get into them.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, that was fucking awesome! 10/10




dude, you should see him on his real set.....fucking best drummer ive ever seen in person!


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 17, 2009)

Uber Mega said:


> ^^ 8/10 ^^




9/10 Really awesome!


----------



## Gregk (Mar 17, 2009)

^ NO, NO, NO, NO!


----------



## liamh (Mar 17, 2009)

Elysian said:


> 8/10, the lego video is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haha, me and a couple fo friends did a version of this song, but we had a breakdown with the following lyrics:

OMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 19, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> 9/10 Really awesome!




No!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 20, 2009)

^ 1/10. I can't stand her 

16 Volt - Motorskill


----------



## TimSE (Mar 20, 2009)

^ 8/10 

not my thing but i still got my groove on to it so


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 20, 2009)

^ 6.5/10..seems to drag on a bit for me across the various sections, and not a fan of the main melody (I've never been a big fan of Frost* if i'm being honest, Jem's a cool guy though)

Genghis Tron - Board Up the House


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 20, 2009)

^^ 9/10, cool band.


----------



## Patriclese (Mar 20, 2009)

^ 6.5/10. I dig it.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 20, 2009)

Patriclese said:


> ^ 6.5/10. I dig it.




^7/10


Or click here for mp3/cd quality


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 20, 2009)

^9/10 Awesome band from aorund the Montreal Area. Trois-Rivi&#232;res if I'm not mistaken...

edit: shit I was too late...
As for the Abigail Williams song... I'd give it an 8/10. I have the album, it's awesomely epic, love those harmonics in the lead in this song. And Trym's feet are too fast for anyone's good.

How about some of Intronaut's new stuff?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 20, 2009)

^7/10
It's pretty cool, sounds like a combination fo opeth and tool 
What about this?


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 20, 2009)

^ Great band, just so damn relentless... 8/10


----------



## Variant (Mar 20, 2009)

^
8/10
Never seen this video.  Broken was such a great record.


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 23, 2009)

ressurecting thread.
6/10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbSUEbG3OVE&feature=related


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 23, 2009)

Eh I wanted to like it but the piano/singing and metal/harsh vocals didn't mesh at all, sounded like a hodge-podge.

5/10


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 23, 2009)

A huge 'meh' from me, 5/10


----------



## Fred (Aug 23, 2009)

I  Blotted Science and that's a fucking ace song. The kick work is ridiculous, too - 8.5/10



EDIT: Ugh, too slow. Oh well, can't stand BfmV and that didn't do much to change my mind! Vocals wind me up to an absolutely ridiculous extent...


----------



## The Beard (Aug 23, 2009)

o
m
f
g

I f'ing love that. I really like the video and the music especially. I'd never heard of Mouse On The Keys before. I'll definately be checking out more of their stuff. 

10/10

Here's something a bit different from all the  stuff, haha


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

^8/10


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 23, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> ^8/10




9/10... That guy is great


----------



## willybman (Aug 23, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 9/10... That guy is great




9/10


----------



## keeper006 (Aug 23, 2009)

9.5- WTR kicks ass


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 23, 2009)

willybman said:


> 9/10




9/10 very technical and very awesome.


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 23, 2009)

^ 5/10, only cuz that stuff is so common nowadays. 9/10 for the riff at 2:20 though!


----------



## pink freud (Aug 23, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> 9/10 very technical and very awesome.




8/10

Very natural drum sounds, I like it.

BONDAGE FRUIT music, discography, MP3, videos and reviews

No video, just stream the song.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 24, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> ^ 5/10, only cuz that stuff is so common nowadays. 9/10 for the riff at 2:20 though!




... 10/10


----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 24, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> ... 10/10




6.5. I love Decapitated...just not a big fan of that particular song


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 24, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> 6.5. I love Decapitated...just not a big fan of that particular song




8.5/10


Rammstein - Mein Teil.


















Mmmmm, cannibalism.


----------



## elrrek (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice! Rammstein do deliver, 8/10.

YouTube - PORTAL - Glumurphonel

(pardon the youtube fail)


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 24, 2009)

but you didn't rate it.
anyway, 7/10. music is nice, vocals suck.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd give that particular Lustmord track a 9, very moody and thought-provoking, though could've done without the counting. counting in music just annoys me.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 24, 2009)

I hated it. It was actually painful to listen to, I only got through 2 minutes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I hated it. It was actually painful to listen to, I only got through 2 minutes.




0/10


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 0/10




9/10 I gotta start listening to these guys more often


----------



## Galius (Aug 24, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 9/10 I gotta start listening to these guys more often




Liked it quite a bit 8/10

Sorry have to go with a "classic"


----------



## samurai7drew (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ carcass - 9/10 - it's a "classic" for a reason.




edit: audio quality blows but you can also hear it at:

http://www.myspace.com/animosity


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2009)

8.5/10 Rather enjoy Animosity.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 25, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> 8.5/10 Rather enjoy Animosity.




8/10

Love the band. Hate the vocals.


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2009)

5/10 - really didnt dig it that much


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


>




10/10


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 10/10


and... what song shall you post this time...?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm going to be greedy and post 3:


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 25, 2009)

and which one should I rate? 

9/10 for Scar Symmetry. Music fucking owns, but didn't like the vocals :/
9/10 for Beneath The Massacre. drums were too loud.
8/10 for Hour of Penance. nice, but lacks something.


----------



## willybman (Aug 25, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> and which one should I rate?
> 
> 9/10 for Scar Symmetry. Music fucking owns, but didn't like the vocals :/
> 9/10 for Beneath The Massacre. drums were too loud.
> 8/10 for Hour of Penance. nice, but lacks something.




i love LTF =] 9/10


----------



## sevenstringj (Aug 25, 2009)

willybman said:


> Strapping Young Lad - Almost Again



Not a fan, but pretty cool! 8/10



*GUYS!* I think we could speed up the page loading if when quoting the previous post, remove the youtube video and just type the name of the song.  (And no, I'm not on teh 56k = yeah right internets. I'm on cable, bitches. )


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 25, 2009)

It was alright. I could listen to it, but it didn't really wow me, 7/10.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 25, 2009)

7/10. Not horrible, but not super great either.


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 25, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> 7/10. Not horrible, but not super great either.




7/10 I have sort of a love hate relationship with DI.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 26, 2009)

^ 8/10. I've taken a real liking to Ion Dissonance


----------



## Xanithon (Aug 26, 2009)

8/10 never heard this stuff before, it scared the hell outta me for a bit - its growing on me... cept that doll head is scaring me


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 26, 2009)

7/10 Not as much my thing, but sounded pretty cool.


For some reason this song has been stuck in my head for days  Emo though it may sound, his scream is just so fucking _angry_


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 26, 2009)

^ 7.5/10 I thought 36 Crazyfists were more metaly than that. They sound like they're trying to be Glassjaw.

Speaking of Glassjaw...


----------



## The Beard (Aug 26, 2009)

7.5/10
Gave it the extra .5 because of the dog. 

How's about some pirate metal?


----------



## InCasinoOut (Aug 26, 2009)

stc423 said:


> 7.5/10
> Gave it the extra .5 because of the dog.
> 
> How's about some pirate metal?



haha! 8/10, it's pretty awesome.

YouTube - New Solo - The Safety Fire


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 29, 2009)

BLACKMACHINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
9.5/10 the solo itself is nice, but lacks accompaniment (sp?)


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 29, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> BLACKMACHINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 9.5/10 the solo itself is nice, but lacks accompaniment (sp?)




Kataklysm 8/10


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> Kataklysm 8/10




7/10, awesome but linear.


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 29, 2009)

9/10...heard pf these guys for the first time the other day (thanks ss.org  ) and this song totally kicks ass


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 29, 2009)

yeah I started the thread... you're welcome


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 29, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah I started the thread... you're welcome




haha sorry man did'nt look just listened


----------



## darbdavys (Aug 29, 2009)

Architects 9/10


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 29, 2009)

darbdavys said:


> Architects 9/10




8.5/10


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 30, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 30, 2009)

White Cluster said:


> 7/10




10/10.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 30, 2009)

8/10

Here's something we all love.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 30, 2009)

8/10 Pretty cool stuff  Haven't heard much of ol' Bulbs


----------



## TimSE (Aug 30, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> 8/10 Pretty cool stuff  Haven't heard much of ol' Bulbs




8/10
that was alot cooler than i was expecting!

and now for something completely different:


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 30, 2009)

^ Not really my thing, but not bad by any stretch  7/10


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 30, 2009)

It wasn't bad. Got bored after a couple of minutes though. 6.5/10


----------



## Johnology (Aug 30, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> It wasn't bad. Got bored after a couple of minutes though. 6.5/10




6.5/10

not too bad, just not my thing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFl8-ecBvcQ


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 31, 2009)

Not Mischa's cup of tea... 5/10


----------



## hypermagic (Aug 31, 2009)

^^^ 8/10

If following does not get a 10/10 I'm deeming you all false. >:|


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 31, 2009)

hypermagic said:


>




9.5/10, I love video game music


----------



## Johnology (Aug 31, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 9.5/10, I love video game music




Was totally not my thing i'm afraid, the singer ruined it for me 4/10


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 31, 2009)

The band is pretty good But like most of the posts The singer killed it for me.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 31, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> The band is pretty good But like most of the posts The singer killed it for me.




can't stand this band. Horrible tone, part of this new scene where all bands seem to be trying to out-tech eachother with no sense of "song". Same formula in every song.

2.5/10


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Aug 31, 2009)

Not bad, but I prefer the latest semi-incarnation of Stuck Mojo, since I just can't get into rap and hip hop - Fozzy


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 31, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> can't stand this band. Horrible tone, part of this new scene where all bands seem to be trying to out-tech eachother with no sense of "song". Same formula in every song.
> 
> 2.5/10





lame done million times over blues rock metal rap.anybody with a garage and a crate guitar amp setup can pull this stuff off.
Hey but this too.


----------



## The Beard (Aug 31, 2009)

8/10 Mastodon's one of my favorites!

This is the only ska band that I like cause they throw some metal elements in there, haha.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 31, 2009)

fretninjadave said:


> done million times over



 Yeah that's all well and good, but these were probably the first. Fuckin kids...


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 31, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Yeah that's all well and good, but these were probably the first. Fuckin kids...


 

I guess I can see where you can say that.Although I wouldnt say first.They had influences too.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 31, 2009)

stc423 said:


> 8/10 Mastodon's one of my favorites!
> 
> This is the only ska band that I like cause they throw some metal elements in there, haha.




9/10

10/10 live, best i've ever seen dude!


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Aug 31, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> 9/10
> 
> 10/10 live, best i've ever seen dude!




10/10 I love Ion Dissonance and my favorite song by them


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Aug 31, 2009)

9/10, liked it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 3, 2009)

7/10. The mellow parts are cool, I thought the breakdown was lame.

http://norther.sherif.fi/norther-frozen_angel-by-aleksi_sihvonen.mp3

Cheesy Melo Death!


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 4, 2009)

^  8/10, cheesy but funny


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 4, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^  8/10, cheesy but funny




7.5/10 Not my kind of thing but pretty cool


----------



## Makelele (Sep 5, 2009)

Arteriorrhexis said:


> 7.5/10 Not my kind of thing but pretty cool






10/10 

one of my favorite instrumentals ever by one of my favorite bands


Here's the next song:


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 5, 2009)

Makelele said:


> 10/10




7.5/10 

I liked it but it's hard for me to fall in love with a song that I just listen to isolated for the first time, unless it's by one of my Favs.

Next: I havn't seen the whole thread but hopefully this hasn't popped up.


----------



## thedonutman (Sep 5, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> 7.5/10
> 
> I liked it but it's hard for me to fall in love with a song that I just listen to isolated for the first time, unless it's by one of my Favs.
> 
> Next: I havn't seen the whole thread but hopefully this hasn't popped up.




9/10 - because I'm a huge LoG fan.

Some classic Jazz Fusion:


----------



## scottro202 (Sep 5, 2009)

8/10 Pretty cool

How about some ska with NSFW language?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2009)

I missed Empires Erased .


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 6, 2009)

scottro202 said:


> 8/10 Pretty cool
> 
> How about some ska with NSFW language?




10/10 That was fucking awesome 

In the spirit of excessive and unnecessary profanity, i give you:


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 6, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> 10/10 That was fucking awesome
> 
> In the spirit of excessive and unnecessary profanity, i give you:




Eugh, it's worse than I remember!  But still, all good fun, 5/10


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 6, 2009)

^: Pretty intense. Haven't listened to the band at all really but it reminds me of Soilwork but more interesting and heavier. 7/10!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 8, 2009)

Seedawakener said:


> ^: Pretty intense. Haven't listened to the band at all really but it reminds me of Soilwork but more interesting and heavier. 7/10!




6.5/10 - Reminded me a tiny bit of Steely Dan, which tipped it in the positives, but also sort of reminded me of some flashy 80's stuff I don't dig.. however, the guitarist and bassist seemed pretty awesome, so perhaps at another time this would get a higher score.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


>




not really my thing 5/10.



Watch to the end to see Dave Weiner with his 7 string Ibby!


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 13, 2009)

9/10


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 13, 2009)

^9/10!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 13, 2009)

10/10


10/10


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGER7o9a4Nk


----------



## liamh (Sep 24, 2009)

7/10 for both of those, pretty cool


----------



## Anton (Sep 25, 2009)

liamh said:


> 7/10 for both of those, pretty cool





3\10


----------



## darbdavys (Sep 25, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Sep 25, 2009)

7/10


----------



## The Beard (Sep 25, 2009)

7/10 Canon never really gets old to me (unless it's in "Rock" form of course  that got really old, really fast)


0:47 is absolutely insane


----------



## liamh (Sep 25, 2009)

10/10
LOVE that song!


----------

